# How to get rid of autocompletepro in browser ?



## Sparky19 (Jan 17, 2012)

From the past one week i have had a major issue with 'Search' on all websites thanks to a new software called 'autocompletepro'. I have no idea as to how it has come on board for i have not installed it. It is making searching on all websites irritating.

Normally all websites have auto suggestions like google and it is very handy and useful. But this is totally different and new and unpleasant. There is an option to disable it alright, but every time i close and reopen the browser it is back. Can someone help me to get rid of it please.


----------



## meetdilip (Jan 18, 2012)

If it is a software, uninstall it. In some cases, they modify browser permanently, if so, browser reinstall may be needed. You can use sync to get back your stuff.


----------



## Sparky19 (Jan 18, 2012)

It is definitely not a software that i have installed. So i am not able to figure out as to where i can uninstall it. Its a problem i am facing with all browsers not just chrome.


----------



## meetdilip (Jan 18, 2012)

When we install some software these things get automatically added as they pay for free software authors. Or it can be some malware that caused it. Check the add ons, you can disable add ons related to autocompletepro in all browsers. If nothing works, best way is to reinstall browsers.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 18, 2012)

looks like some malware. cause if this addon came bundled with some software, there should be a easy way to disable it from extension menu.

@OP, either scan your system using emsisoft antimalware or with Trend Micro HijackThis and post a log here. that should indicate whats running in your system.


----------



## Sparky19 (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks dilip and sam. Did a bit of google search and got to know that its a malware and there are quite a few facing this issue.

I checked for the extensions in both chrome and firefox and found none, so cant disable it. There is no such program as 'autocomplete pro' in program files, so i am not able to uninstall it either. I ran a couple of anti-malware softwares and its not picking it up any.

Totally clueless


----------



## meetdilip (Jan 18, 2012)

Use system restore to a date when it was working. Malwarebytes trial version too can do good. Which antivirus are you using ? Try Avast.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 18, 2012)

Download Process Explorer from here: Download Process Explorer 15.12 - FileHippo.com

Run the app. Make it full screen. Make all column visible. Then post it's screenshot. Or try to identify the culprit process yourself.


----------



## topgear (Jan 19, 2012)

it basically comes embedded with some other software or app and Op should try to remove that app/software/addon first to remove this :

or else he can try the official method 



> How do I uninstall ACPro?
> 
> You can easily uninstall ACPro using the instructions below for Windows XP:
> 
> ...



AutocompletePro - FAQ


----------



## Sparky19 (Jan 19, 2012)

meetdilip said:


> Use system restore to a date when it was working. Malwarebytes trial version too can do good. Which antivirus are you using ? Try Avast.



I am using Malwarebytes and Avast both on my system. 



topgear said:


> or else he can try the official method
> AutocompletePro - FAQ



Wish it was that easy  Official method put up on their website never works.



Vyom said:


> Download Process Explorer from here: Download Process Explorer 15.12 - FileHippo.com
> Run the app. Make it full screen. Make all column visible. Then post it's screenshot. Or try to identify the culprit process yourself.



Will use that software this evening and post a log.

I am posting a log from the anti-malware software that i ran. It shows no threats


----------



## topgear (Jan 20, 2012)

^^ read this :
How to remove AutocompletePro

also install a app called unlocker and search for AutocompletePro.dll and try to remove it using unlocker app.


----------



## faincha (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm guessing you might of downloaded an add on called codec c? I'm guessing this because I just had the same problem but then took a look at my most recent add on installed and i uninstalled it, which was codec c, which resulted in the autocompletepro disappearing!


----------



## UhhOhh (Mar 29, 2012)

Hello, I'm having the same problem but when I got to restore the system, I get this message...

Restore system files and settings

System Restore does not appear to be functioning correctly on this system.

A Volume Shadow Copy Service component encountered an unexpected error.  Check the Application event log for more information. (0x80042302)

I don't how to check this log but I definitely do not want this program on my computer.  Thank you.


----------



## topgear (Mar 30, 2012)

Make sure Volume Shadow Copy Service and  System Restore Service is Running and Set to Automatic. Follow these steps :

1. Open Control Panel > Administrative Tools > Services.
2. Make sure that the Volume Shadow Copy Service is Running and set to Automatic. 
3. Make sure that the System Restore Service is Running and set to Automatic.  if it's not started, start it manually and set it to Automatic.
4. restart the pc and try using system restore.


----------

